# 1/4" or 1/2" cement board?



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Like you said, it really makes no difference. Use whichever one suits your needs (the adjacent floor heights, etc). No need for tar paper, just:

Plywood

Thinset (very important)

Hardi (or whatever type concrete you're using)

Thinset

Tile

(in order of use, obviously, not top to bottom)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Either thickness cement board you end up using, you want to consider a "ditra"-like membrane over it.

Links: 

http://www.johnbridge.com/ceramic_tile_floors_ditra.htm

http://www.schluter.com/6_1_ditra.aspx


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Interesting... I have never heard of the Ditra product but it looks promising. Thanks to both of you for the information.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

If you go with a product like Ditra, it's instead of any CBU. No Hardi. Ditra is not only much easier to install, but is a better surface to install tiles to. It does cost more however.

Jaz


----------

